# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των λιμανιών της Αρκαδίας [Historic photos of Arkadia ports]

## Nicholas Peppas

First a nice photograph from 1969 from *Leonidion* (Plaka)

Leonidion.jpg

*Leonidion* has been served by Argosaronikos ships for more than 100 years.  here is a typical schedule from July 1912 that includes a _McDowell_ ship doing the route of _Porto Heli, Leonidion, Astros and Nauplion_!
july 20 1912.jpg
Leonidion 1975.JPG

And here is a 1961 photograph of _Astros_

Paralion Astros 1961.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> First a nice photograph from 1969 from *Leonidion* (Plaka)


Leonidio.jpg

While admiring the *Leonidion* pier, it is nice to read portions of the Web site http://gak-leonid.ark.sch.gr/limani02.htm which describes how all started

Source: http://gak-leonid.ark.sch.gr/limani02.htm



> Ο διορατικός Αντώνιος Καρδαράς που με ικανότητα και χρηστές ελπίδες ανέλαβε τη Δημαρχία  στα 1866 σκέφθηκε πρώτος σοβαρά τη δημιουργία λιμανιού και μετεκάλεσε τους  μηχανικούς Βουγιούκα και Κουτουμά που συνέταξαν σχέδιο λιμενοβραχίονα. Τα οικονομικά μέσα δεν επέτρεψαν την έναρξη των εργασιών, αν και οι μηχανικοί εκείνοι θεωρούσαν ματαιοπονία την κατασκευή ασφαλούς λιμενοβραχίονα. Η  προσέγγιση ατμοπλοίων στο Λεωνίδιο άρχισε πριν το 1883. Όταν είχε θαλασσοταραχή, τα ατμόπλοια επέστρεφαν και διανυκτέρευαν στο Ναύπλιο για να ξαναέρθουν την επομένη. Τότε τα πλοία αγκυροβολούσαν εκατό περίπου μέτρα μακριά από την ακτή και από εκεί επιβάτες και αποσκευές επιβιβάζονταν σε λέμβους, για να βγουν στην ξηρά.
> ......
> Στα 1908 _δύο ατμόπλοια_ φαίνεται πραγματοποιούσαν πλόες από και προς το Λεωνίδιο. Ατμόπλοιο της Ελληνικής Ατμοπλοΐας _Τζων Μακ Δουαλ και Βαρβουρ_ που απέπλεε από Πειραιά κάθε Παρασκευή πρωί. Επίσης το ατμόπλοιο _"Αμφιτρίτη"_ της ατμοπλοΐας Παπαλεονάρδου με απόπλου από Πειραιά κάθε Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη  πρωί.
> ......
> Στις 6-6-1930 υπογράφηκε με το μόνο προσελθόντα στη δημοπρασία εργολάβο Θεοχαρόπουλο από την Αθήνα συμφωνητικό για συμπλήρωση και επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα αντί ποσού 2.300.000 δρχ. Το έργο θα κατασκευαζόταν σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη του καθηγητή Γκίνη που αναθεωρήθηκε ως προς τις τιμές μονάδας στις 20-1-1928 από το νομομηχανικό Αργολίδος – Κορινθίας Συνέσιο. Η προέκταση του τότε μώλου θα ακολουθούσε την ευθυγραμμία αυτού  επί 10 μέτρα και μετά θα παρεξέκλινε για να προχωρήσει άλλα 30 μέτρα κάθετα προς την κατεύθυνση του μέσου. Τα έργα εντούτοις εκτελέσθηκαν σύμφωνα με την εγκριθείσα τροποποίηση (Μάρτης 1931) του επιβλέποντος τα έργα επιθεωρητή δημοσίων έργων Γεωργακοπούλου.  Τον Αύγουστο του 1931 έγιναν εκσκαφές του λιμανιού με τη βυθοκόρο "Αιγαίον", αφού πριν με πλωτό γερανό και δυτομηχανή ανελκύστηκαν ογκόλιθοι που είχαν παρασυρθεί εξαιτίας των κυμάτων από το μώλο μέσα στο λιμάνι. Έτσι τα πλοία μπορούσαν να πλευρίζουν στη μικρή αποβάθρα.
> .....
> Στα 1934 από τα δύο πλοία του εφοπλιστή Πετσάλη μόνο το "_Ύδρα"_ προσέγγιζε το Λεωνίδιο δύο φορές τη βδομάδα, ενώ ο _"Κεραυνός"_ αναπαυόταν στον Πειραιά για λόγους οικονομίας.  
> Στα 1937 κι ενώ τα ατμόπλοια και μάλιστα το χειμώνα έμεναν έξω από το λιμάνι, επειδή χρειαζόταν εκβάθυνση, η "Μοσχάνθη" του εφοπλιστή Τόγια έμπαινε πάντα μέσα στο λιμάνι διευκολύνοντας τους επιβάτες. Τα έργα του λιμανιού παραλήφθηκαν στις 19-9-1937 αντί συνολικής δαπάνης 2.731.442 δρχ. 
> Το 1946 προστέθηκε στην εξυπηρέτηση της συγκοινωνίας της επαρχίας μας το ατμόπλοιο _"Λήμνος"_. Αρχές 1954 λόγω θαλασσοταραχής καταστράφηκε τελείως η σιδερένια αποβάθρα του λιμανιού συμπαρασύροντας στο βυθό σημαντικό τμήμα του λιμενοβραχίονα. Οι ζημιές υπολογίστηκαν σε 75.000.000 παλιές δρχ. Μέχρι τις 15-6-1958 που εγκαινιάστηκε ο δρόμος Λεωνιδίου – ¶στρους άνθρωποι και προϊόντα διακινούνταν μέσω του λιμανιού.


Here are some schedules to Leonidion. You will see _they do not agree with the "official" description_ above...

_Aghios Ioannis-Elpis_ of _Portolos Line_ on September 19, 1897!
18970919a Portolos.jpg

Ships of the _Goudes Line_ (probably the ship _Spetsai_) on July 14, 1908
19080714 Goudes.jpg

And here is a route of _McDowall & Barbour_ on July 20, 1912
M.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Να παραθέσω και εγώ μια πληροφορία που βρήκα τυχαία σχετικά με την εταιρεία Τζων Μακ Δόαλ & Βαρβουάρ.
Από το 110 χρόνια Ελληνικά υποβρύχια - η κληρονομιά του Ποσειδώνα
..................................................  ........................ 
Το πλοίο αυτό ΔΕΝ πήρε όνομα αλλά, αναφερόταν, και στο Ναυτικό μας, ως
«Νordnefelt Ι». Ήταν μια πρακτική που συνήθιζε τότε το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό να
μη βαφτίζει τα μικρά πλοία του με όνομα αλλά με τον τύπο και τον αύξοντα
αριθμό τους. Θυμηθείτε το «Τορπιλοβόλον 11» που έγινε διάσημο κατά τον Α'
Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο. Το «Νordenfelt Ι» έφτασε στον Πειραιά στις 13 Ιανουαρίου
1886 με το βρετανικό πλοίο SS «Τoledo». Ηταν σε κομμάτια και έπρεπε να
συναρμολογηθεί, εργασία που ανέλαβε το μηχανουργείο *«Τζων Μακ Δόαλ &*
*Βάρβουρ»* που βρισκόταν στην ακτή Αλών (ΣΗΜ 6). Οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν
μετά από δύο σχεδόν μήνες, οπότε στις 14 Μαρτίου άρχισαν, στον Φαληρικό
όρμο, οι δοκιμές. Τις παρακολουθούσαν, εκτός από το «φιλοθεάμον κοινό» και..........................

6. Ακτή Αλών = Παραλιακή λεωφόρος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Σήμερα λέγεται
Ακτή Κονδύλη. Είναι η λεωφόρος μεταξύ του σταθμού του ΗΣΑΠ και αυτού το ΟΣΕ
στον Αγ. Διονύση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you. Very interesting. I have prepared an article about McDowall and Barbour which I will upload soon. N

----------


## τοξοτης

Για καλύτερη πληροφόρηση η σελίδα είναι 
/library.techlink.gr/ptisi/article-main.asp?mag=2&issue=162&article=4134

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για καλύτερη πληροφόρηση η σελίδα είναι 
> /library.techlink.gr/ptisi/article-main.asp?mag=2&issue=162&article=4134


Ti yparxei prin apo to library.techlink.gr/ptisi/article-main.asp?mag=2&issue=162&article=4134?

----------


## τοξοτης

Επαναλαμβάνω τη δ/νση ολόκληρη
library.techlink.gr/ptisi/article-main.asp?mag=2&issue=162&article=4134 - 45k - 

http://library.techlink.gr/ptisi/art...2&article=4134

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And here is a 1961 photograph of _Astros_
> Paralion Astros 1961.jpg


And again _Paralion Astros_ in 1993

Paralio Astros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A color postcard of *Leonidion* from 1967. From a collection of Greek photographs belonging to Greek emigrants to Utah and stored at the J. Willard Marriott Library of the University of Utah in Salt Lake City, Utah
http://content.lib.utah.edu/cdm4/ite...SOBOX=1&REC=10

A picture of *Plaka Leonidiou* from 1954. From a collection of Greek photographs belonging to Greek emigrants to Utah and stored at the J. Willard Marriott Library of the University of Utah in Salt Lake City, Utah
http://content.lib.utah.edu/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/UU_Photo_Archives&CISOPTR=42641&CISOBOX=1&REC=3

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αστρος τον Ιουλιο του 1965...
Προσεξτε πως γινονται ου κολυμβητικοι αγωνες
Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...662&thid=13957

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And here is a 1961 photograph of _Astros_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33492



Σπανιο φιλμ του 1962 απο το Αστρος
http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=1&curpage=1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραλιον Αστρος. Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια/καρτποσταλ απο το www.ebay.fr

Astros.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Παραλιον Αστρος. Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια/καρτποσταλ απο το www.ebay.fr
> 
> Astros.jpg


 
Χάρμα οφθαλμών !!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Το χρονικό της κατασκευής του λιμανιού της ΠΛΑΚΑΣ 

  Η δημιουργία λιμανιού απασχόλησε το Λεωνίδιο από τη σύσταση του ελληνικού Κράτους, αφού η παραλία του Λεωνιδίου ήταν αλίμενη και επικίνδυνη, και η ανυπαρξία λιμανιού ήταν η μόνη αιτία της μη προόδου στα  ναυτικά  των φιλόπονων και εμπορικών Λενιδιωτών.

  Το 1864 ο Δήμος Λιμναίων επί δημαρχίας Κριμήτσου ενέκρινε 130 δρχ. για την  κατασκευή φάρου στον όρμο του Λεωνιδίου, ώστε να διευκολυνόταν η προσέγγιση ατμοπλοίων. Το 1892 τοποθετήθηκε φάρος κόκκινου χρώματος. Ο διορατικός Αντώνιος Καρδαράς που με ικανότητα και χρηστές ελπίδες ανέλαβε τη Δημαρχία  στα 1866 σκέφθηκε πρώτος σοβαρά τη δημιουργία λιμανιού και μετεκάλεσε τους  μηχανικούς Βουγιούκα και Κουτουμά που συνέταξαν σχέδιο λιμενοβραχίονα. Τα οικονομικά μέσα δεν επέτρεψαν την έναρξη των εργασιών, αν και οι μηχανικοί εκείνοι θεωρούσαν ματαιοπονία την κατασκευή ασφαλούς λιμενοβραχίονα. Η  προσέγγιση ατμοπλοίων στο Λεωνίδιο άρχισε πριν το 1883. Όταν είχε θαλασσοταραχή, τα ατμόπλοια επέστρεφαν και διανυκτέρευαν στο Ναύπλιο για να ξαναέρθουν την επομένη. Τότε τα πλοία αγκυροβολούσαν εκατό περίπου μέτρα μακριά από την ακτή και από εκεί επιβάτες και αποσκευές επιβιβάζονταν σε λέμβους, για να βγουν στην ξηρά.

  Το 1902 επί δημαρχίας Κώστα Χατζηπαναγιώτη υπογράφηκε εργολαβία  κατασκευής του λιμανιού με μειοδότη τον εργολάβο Παπαδόπουλο από την Αθήνα και έκπτωση 16% επί ποσού 220.000 δρχ. ¶γνωστο γιατί η εργολαβία δεν εκτελέσθηκε κι έτσι το 1904 η Λιμενική επιτροπή αποζημίωσε τον εργολάβο με 1952 δρχ.

  Στις 11-9-1905 επί βουλευτίας Σταματόπουλου και επί δημαρχίας Γιαννούση η Λιμενική επιτροπή υπέγραψε εργολαβικό με μειοδότη τον εργολάβο Π. Τσαγκάρη από την Πάτρα και έκπτωση 1% επί ποσού 200.000 δρχ. Θα κατασκευαζόταν  κυματοθραύστης μήκους 70 και κρηπιδώματα μήκους 50 μέτρων. Στις  22-12-1905 ο πληρεξούσιος του Τσαγκάρη μηχανικός Σακελλαρόπουλος εγκατέστησε τα  απαιτούμενα για την κατασκευή του λιμανιού μηχανήματα μεταξύ των οποίων και περιστροφικό γερανό δύναμης 10 τόνων.

  Στα 1908 δύο ατμόπλοια φαίνεται πραγματοποιούσαν πλόες από και προς το Λεωνίδιο. Ατμόπλοιο της Ελληνικής Ατμοπλοΐας Τζων Μακ Δουαλ και Βαρβουρ που απέπλεε από Πειραιά κάθε Παρασκευή πρωί. Επίσης το ατμόπλοιο "Αμφιτρίτη" της ατμοπλοΐας Παπαλεονάρδου με απόπλου από Πειραιά κάθε Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη  πρωί.

  Από το 1905 οι λεμβούχοι είχαν συστήσει εταιρεία τριετούς διάρκειας για την από κοινού εκμετάλλευση της μεταφοράς των επιβατών και αποσκευών τους από και προς τα πλοία. Αργότερα συστάθηκαν και άλλες λεμβουχικές εταιρείες. Όταν η εταιρεία διαλυόταν, κάτι που συνέβαινε συχνά, οι ήσυχοι βαρκάρηδες γίνονταν Αλγερίνοι Κουρσάροι στην προσπάθεια τους ποιος θα φθάσει πρώτος στο καράβι που προσέγγιζε. Στα 1933 αυτός ο άκριτος ανταγωνισμός είχε τραγικό θύμα τον Ιωάννη Γ. Χιώτη.

  Στις 20-4-1913 επί δημαρχίας Καραμάνου ο καθηγητής του Πολυτεχνείου Γκίνης  συνέταξε μελέτη για συμπλήρωση του λιμενοβραχίονα με τη δημιουργία κρηπιδοτοίχων κατά μήκος της εσωτερικής του πλευράς και την επέκτασή του κατά 40 μέτρα. Ο α' παγκόσμιος πόλεμος και η τραγωδία της Μικρασίας δεν επέτρεψαν  να γίνει το έργο. ¶λλωστε "πόλεμος πατήρ πάντων των δεινών".

  Στις 10-6-1925 υπογράφηκε με την ομόρρυθμη εταιρεία Αθήνας Λίτσος και Καλαντζής συμβόλαιο για κατασκευή αποβάθρας στο λιμάνι του Λεωνιδίου με έκπτωση 1% επί ποσού 80.000 δρχ.

  Στις 7-4-1930 μετά από επίπονες προσπάθειες του βουλευτή Καραμάνου επιτεύχθηκε η σύναψη δανείου 1.500.000 δρχ. από το Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων υπό την εγγύηση του Κράτους. Το δάνειο υπέγραψε ο ίδιος ο Καραμάνος ως αντιπρόσωπος της Λιμενικής επιτροπής.

  Στις 6-6-1930 υπογράφηκε με το μόνο προσελθόντα στη δημοπρασία εργολάβο Θεοχαρόπουλο από την Αθήνα συμφωνητικό για συμπλήρωση και επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα αντί ποσού 2.300.000 δρχ. Το έργο θα κατασκευαζόταν σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη του καθηγητή Γκίνη που αναθεωρήθηκε ως προς τις τιμές μονάδας στις 20-1-1928 από το νομομηχανικό Αργολίδος – Κορινθίας Συνέσιο. Η προέκταση του τότε μώλου θα ακολουθούσε την ευθυγραμμία αυτού επί 10 μέτρα και μετά θα παρεξέκλινε για να προχωρήσει άλλα 30 μέτρα κάθετα προς την κατεύθυνση του μέσου. Τα έργα εντούτοις εκτελέσθηκαν σύμφωνα με την εγκριθείσα τροποποίηση (Μάρτης 1931) του επιβλέποντος τα έργα επιθεωρητή δημοσίων έργων Γεωργακοπούλου. 
  Τον Αύγουστο του 1931 έγιναν εκσκαφές του λιμανιού με τη βυθοκόρο "Αιγαίον", αφού πριν με πλωτό γερανό και δυτομηχανή ανελκύστηκαν ογκόλιθοι που είχαν παρασυρθεί εξαιτίας των κυμάτων από το μώλο μέσα στο λιμάνι. Έτσι τα πλοία μπορούσαν να πλευρίζουν στη μικρή αποβάθρα.
  Στα 1934 από τα δύο πλοία του εφοπλιστή Πετσάλη μόνο το "Ύδρα" προσέγγιζε το Λεωνίδιο δύο φορές τη βδομάδα, ενώ ο "Κεραυνός" αναπαυόταν στον Πειραιά για λόγους οικονομίας. 
  Στα 1937 κι ενώ τα ατμόπλοια και μάλιστα το χειμώνα έμεναν έξω από το λιμάνι, επειδή χρειαζόταν εκβάθυνση, η "Μοσχάνθη" του εφοπλιστή Τόγια έμπαινε πάντα μέσα στο λιμάνι διευκολύνοντας τους επιβάτες. Τα έργα του λιμανιού παραλήφθηκαν στις 19-9-1937 αντί συνολικής δαπάνης 2.731.442 δρχ.

  Το 1946 προστέθηκε στην εξυπηρέτηση της συγκοινωνίας της επαρχίας μας το ατμόπλοιο "Λήμνος". Αρχές 1954 λόγω θαλασσοταραχής καταστράφηκε τελείως η σιδερένια αποβάθρα του λιμανιού συμπαρασύροντας στο βυθό σημαντικό τμήμα του λιμενοβραχίονα. Οι ζημιές υπολογίστηκαν σε 75.000.000 παλιές δρχ. Μέχρι τις 15-6-1958 που εγκαινιάστηκε ο δρόμος Λεωνιδίου – ¶στρους άνθρωποι και προϊόντα διακινούνταν μέσω του λιμανιού.

  Το Νοέμβρη του 1962 ολοκληρώθηκε η επέκταση της αποβάθρας του λιμανιού Λεωνιδίου με δαπάνη 145.000 δρχ. του Λιμενικού Ταμείου. Στις 28-7-1963 δημοπρατήθηκε από τη Λιμενική επιτροπή η επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα κατά 35 μέτρα και η επισκευή του παλιού. Το έργο κατακυρώθηκε στον εργολάβο Δράκο αντί 2.000.000 δρχ. Το καλοκαίρι του 1965 στην κεφαλή του λιμενοβραχίονα τοποθετήθηκε αυτόματος φάρος πρασίνου χρώματος ισχύος 10 μιλίων. Στις 5-7-1970 ηλεκτροφωτίστηκε το λιμάνι του Λεωνιδίου.

  Στις 26-2-1993 εγκρίθηκε νέα επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα με την κατασκευή μώλου 48 μέτρων.

  Στις 27-5-1993, με απόφαση του Νομάρχη Αρκαδίας εγκρίθηκε η έναρξη των εργασιών του έργου "Λιμάνι Πλάκας" Λεωνιδίου προϋπολογισμού 100.000.000 με ανάδοχο συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.

  Το έργο ολοκληρώθηκε το έτος 2002.

  Αριστείδης Κορολόγος
  Φιλόλογος, προϊστάμενος Τοπικού Αρχείου Λεωνιδίου
  των Γενικών Αρχείων του Κράτους.

http://www.leonidion.gr/2011/06/blog...l#.UkyBF1OnZG0

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο έπεσα στο πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δε γνώριζα αυτή την ιστορία. Ο δε τίτλος του θέματος δε καλύπτει όλη την αναφερομένη σε αυτό περιοχή

http://argolikivivliothiki.gr/2010/1...B%CE%BF%CF%8D/

----------


## Ellinis

> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο έπεσα στο πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δε γνώριζα αυτή την ιστορία. Ο δε τίτλος του θέματος δε καλύπτει όλη την αναφερομένη σε αυτό περιοχή
> 
> http://argolikivivliothiki.gr/2010/1...B%CE%BF%CF%8D/


Eνδιαφέρουσα η παρουσίαση των τραγικών γεγονότων. Για χάρη της ακρίβειας θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι δεν υπήρχε και Α/Τ DIAMOND και καταδρομικό DIAMOND. Το σωστό είναι οτι το καταδρομικό που συνόδευε τη νηοπομπή ήταν το CALCUTTA.
Η επίθεση στο SLAMAT και στα δυο Α/Τ κόστισε τη ζωή σε 983 άτομα και μόνο 66 επέζησαν. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στα αγγλικά εδώ . Η βύθιση του ολλανδικού οπλιταγωγού συνέβη στα ανοιχτά του Μυρτώου, σε μια νοητή γραμμή από το Λεωνίδιο. Tα δυο Α/Τ βυθίστηκαν νοτιότερα στην ευθεία του Κάβο Μαλιά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για το γεγονός αυτό τα Χανιώτικα Νέα βρίσκουμε το πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα :

  Μία ξεχωριστή εκδήλωση τιμής και μνήμης πραγματοποιήθηκε την περασμένη Τρίτη μεσοπέλαγα, πάνω στο HMS Diamond του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού της Αγγλίας, για τους περίπου χίλιους νεκρούς επιβάτες τριών πλοίων που βομβαρδίστηκαν από γερμανικά αεροπλάνα στις 27 Απριλίου 80 ναυτικά μίλια, περίπου, βόρεια των Χανίων.

  Το ιστορικό της τραγωδίας
  Ανάμεσα στις αμέτρητες τραγικές ιστορίες που συνέβησαν τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο είναι και αυτή του ολλανδικού επιβατηγού πλοίου SLAMAT, το οποίο είχε μετατραπεί το 1941 σε οπλιταγωγό και δρούσε υπό τον έλεγχο του βρετανικού Υπουργείου Πολέμου για να βοηθήσει στην εκκένωση 60.000 στρατιωτών των συμμαχικών δυνάμεων (Αυστραλοί, Βρετανοί και Νεοζηλανδοί), μία επιχείρηση που είχε την κωδική ονομασία "Daemon"!
  Το SLAMAT αποτελούσε μέρος ενός κομβόι, το οποίο θα το συνόδευε κατά την πορεία του! Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο παρέλαβαν τους στρατιώτες καθώς και στρατιωτικό υλικό και οχήματα από το λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου στις 27 Απριλίου και κατευθύνθηκαν για τον τελικό τους προορισμό, την Αίγυπτο. Μάλιστα, μετά από εντολή, ο επικεφαλής καπετάνιος του πλοίου απέπλευσε βιαστικά την αυγή για να αποφύγει τυχόν εμπλοκή με τον εχθρό!
  Τρεις ώρες, όμως, μετά τον απόπλου τα γερμανικά στούκας άρχισαν τις επιθέσεις τους! Βομβάρδισαν πρώτα το SLAMAT, το οποίο παρά τις ηρωικές προσπάθεις του πληρώματός του δεν κατάφερε να αποκρούσει τις επιθέσεις. Ο καπετάνιος διέταξε την εκκένωση του πλοίου και τόσο το πλήρωμα όσο και οι επιβαίνοντες στρατιώτες επιβιβάστηκαν σε σωστικές λέμβους -όσες είχαν διασωθεί από την πυρκαγιά που είχε ξεκινήσει στο πλοίο! Οι επιθέσεις από τα στούκας ήταν αδιάκοπες και χωρίς οίκτο συνεχίστηκαν και κατά των ναυαγών μέσα στις σωστικές λέμβους!
  Στη διάρκεια αυτής της εμπλοκής τα περισσότερα από τα πλοία που αποτελούσαν το κομβόι προσπάθησαν να διαφύγουν και μόνο *το βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό HMS DIAMOND και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Καλκούτα* έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν όσους μπορούσαν από τους επιζώντες! Μετά από μία περίπου ώρα βρέθηκε στο σημείο και *το αντιτορπιλικό* *HMS WRYNECK*, το οποίο περισυνέλεξε και αυτό αρκετούς επιζώντες.

  Ομως οι επιθέσεις των στούκας δεν είχαν τελειώσει! Δύο ώρες αργότερα και τα δύο αντιτορπιλικά βυθίστηκαν πολύ κοντά στο ακρωτήριο Μαλέας ολοκληρώνοντας τον τραγικό απολογισμό με τους 983 νεκρούς!
  Υπήρξαν μόνο τρεις επιζώντες από το πλήρωμα του SLAMAT, ενώ συνολικά οι επιζώντες δεν ξεπέρασαν τους 40.


  71 χρόνια μετά
  Η παραπάνω ιστορία έχει χαρακτηρισθεί ως η μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή και τραγικότερη από κάθε άποψη στην ιστορία του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού της Ολλανδίας.
  Αυτό εξάλλου σημείωσε στα "Χ.Ν." και ο κ. Εd van Lierde δημιουργός και πρόεδρος του  Ιδρύματος Royal Rotterdam Lloyd Museum, o οποίος εδώ και κάποια χρόνια προσπαθεί με διάφορες ενέργειες να ανασύρει από τη λήθη αυτήν την ξεχασμένη ιστορία!
  Οπως μας είπε ο κ. van Lierde έχει ιδρυθεί Σύλλογος με συγγενείς ή απογόνους των θυμάτων των τριών αυτών πλοίων των SLAMAT, HMS WRYNECK AND HMS DIAMOND, που προσπαθεί μέσα από διάφορες εκδηλώσεις να κρατήσει ζωντανή τη μνήμη των νεκρών! Ετσι, στο πλαίσιο των δραστηριοτήτων του Ιδρύματος την περασμένη Τρίτη 26 Ιουνίου στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκαν τα πλοία πραγματοποιήθηκε μία σεμνή και γεμάτη συγκίνηση εκδήλωση στο κατάστρωμα του νεότευκτου HMS DIAMOND, όπου ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση προκάλεσε -σύμφωνα με τον κ. van Lierde- η εκτός κειμένου ομιλία για τα γεγονότα, από τον υποναύαρχο του Ελληνικού Ναυτικού κ. Κωνσταντίνο Μαζαράκη.
  Επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι εκτός από τον κ. van Lierde ήταν και ο κ. Frans Luidinga, γιος του καπετάνιου του SLAMAT και η κα Kate Saxton εγγονή θύματος του SLAMAT.

  Και καθώς έδυε ο ήλιος
  Ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση προκάλεσε σε όλους τους παρευρισκομένους (πλήρωμα βρετανικού πλοίου και προσκεκλημένους) η στιγμή που καθώς έδυε ο ήλιος, στη θάλασσα ρίχτηκαν τρία στεφάνια και δύο κάψουλες, οι οποίες περιείχαν, η μία επιστολές των συγγενών προς τους νεκρούς τους και η άλλη γραμμένα όλα τα 983 ονόματα των νεκρών!
  «Πρέπει να σας πω πως μέσα στις κάψουλες για να βυθιστούν στον βυθό βάλαμε άμμο από αυτήν εδώ την παραλία (ενν. της Νέας Χώρας)», μας είπε ο κ. κ. van Lierde.
  Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει γυρίσματα για ένα ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με την ιστορία των τριών πλοίων και για τον λόγο αυτό συνεργείο με δυο κάμερες βρέθηκε στον χώρο της εκδήλωσης! Οπως σημείωσε ο κ. van Lierde, το ντοκιμαντέρ αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί σε δύο περίπου χρόνια!

http://archive.haniotika-nea.gr/1007...%CF%82%20.html

*HMS DIAMOND H22

*Diamond H22-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...d%20H22-02.jpg
Στοιχεία για το πλοίο :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Diamond_%28H22%29


*HMS WRYNECK D21*

Wryneck D21-02.jpgWryneck D21-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20W/slides/Wryneck%20D21-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...k%20D21-02.jpg

Στοιχεία για το πλοίο :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Wryneck_%28D21%29


*SLAMAT** 

Slamat_1924_1941.jpg*

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132264

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε δυο καρτ ποστάλ απο το λιμανάκι της Πλάκας στο Λεωνίδιο με τα γαϊδουράκια να μεταφέρουν τα λογίς πράγματα μέσα στα κοφίνια.
leonidio1.jpg leonidio2.jpg

Και ένα χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα από το πως γινόντουσαν άλλοτε οι μεταφορές:



> 'Όταν τα πλοία της γραμμής έφταναν στην Πλάκα, ο κόσμος πλησίαζε στην παραλία για να τα χαρεί από κοντά. Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον παρουσιαζόταν, όταν στο πλοίο είχαν φορτωθεί μεγάλα ζώα - βόδια ή αλογομούλαρα. Τα ζώα βρίσκονταν στο αμπάρι του πλοίου και παίρνονταν ένα ένα απ' αυτό με το βίτζι.Το 'πιανε από την κοιλιά, το σήκωνε ψηλά και τ' άφηναν να πέσουν μαλακά στη θάλασσα, απ' όπου, κολυμπώντας, έβγαιναν στη στεριά.
> πηγή

----------

